# Tranny/Diff Fluid Change Time



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have read the many threads through the search engine. Now questions: 
1. Are there any special tools necessary to change the tranny or differential oils? Somewhere I read about a 10mm allen wrench?? I have sets of sockets and wrenches in metric.
2. Where is the backup switch located?
3. I have been an Amzoil user and occassionaly a dealer for 30 years, I am planning on using Amziol Torque Drive rather than regular ATF because of the power of the LS2. Anyone else have thoughts?

Thanks in advance.

EARL


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh, boy, no one is talking. Have I done something wrong?
If so what? I would like a chance to fix it.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

If I had the answers I would tell you........but alas, I don't. Sorry


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

1. Are there any special tools necessary to change the tranny or differential oils? Nope. Backup switch requires a 7/8" wrench, drain plug's a 3/8" drive hole and the diff's a 30mm. Getting oil through the backup switch requires either a fluid pump or the running of a hose down through the engine bay.

2. Where is the backup switch located? Driver's side. Mid-transmission, half way up.

3. I have been an Amzoil user and occassionaly a dealer for 30 years, I am planning on using Amziol Torque Drive rather than regular ATF because of the power of the LS2. Anyone else have thoughts? Dexron III's in there now, so replace with Dexron III or Dexron VI. The amount required is 4.6 quarts. Wouldn't worry about the brand so much as it meeting the Dexron spec.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks very much. I picked up the fluids this morning. Let the fun begin!:cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Put either plastic sheeting or some newspaper over cardboard down when opening the drain plug -- you won't believe how far the fluid flies. 

In fact, I'd tape a piece of 4mil plastic sheeting to the side of the transmission tunnel at the top -- and the side of your drain pan on the bottom. Wear safety glasses for sure. Good luck!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I am no stranger to tranny fluid. For a couple of days the scent of the day will be Ode' de ATF. That stuff goes everywhere, I am sure I will be stinking for a few days.

Thanks.

EARL


----------

